

Ask HN: Things to Do in Amsterdam? - nodivbyzero

Hello HN.<p>I&#x27;m going to Amsterdam next week and wondering where should I go, what things to do, that to see?<p>Any recommendations?
======
dalke
It would help if you give some idea of what interests you. Art history? Head
shops? Boat or bike tours?

[http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g188590-Activities-
Am...](http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g188590-Activities-
Amsterdam_North_Holland_Province.html) lists 571 things to do/see/visit.
Brouwerij 't IJ, which st3fan recommends, is #20 on the list.

Or is it that you would prefer something which isn't on that list? There's no
Ruby or Python user group meeting, but picking a programming meetup for next
week at semi-random there's [http://www.meetup.com/Creative-Coding-
Amsterdam/events/22383...](http://www.meetup.com/Creative-Coding-
Amsterdam/events/223837968/) .

------
Broken_Hippo
If you are into smoking, visit the coffee shops, at least a few, and take a
long walk while smoking. It is psychologically freeing (I prefer smoking to
drinking personally). Relax and talk to others.

Take that long walk either way and look at the wimsy on the buildings. Many
have something a bit off. If you are into art, go and look at some classic
stuff. Walk through the red light district if you've not seen one. Be careful
of the trams and learn to listen for bicycle bells. If it is summer, walk
through a street fair area, buy something ridiculous (I'm now the proud owner
of a gas mask). Look at the funny apartment numbers.

Enjoy muchly :)

------
st3fan
Do you like tasty beers?
[http://www.brouwerijhetij.nl](http://www.brouwerijhetij.nl)

It is a wonderful little brewery with a great view:

[http://mikestravelguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Ij-
Br...](http://mikestravelguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Ij-Brewery-
Amsterdam-and-Gooyer-Windmill.jpg)

~~~
nodivbyzero
Thanks a lot, Yes, I like beer :)

------
lun4r
Make sure to visit something outside Amsterdam as well. Scheveningen,
keukenhof, volendam, giethoorn, utrecht and haarlem are all within short
distance and worth visiting.

------
randogp
If you are into (hacking | making | DIYbio) consider a visit to Waag
[http://waag.org/en](http://waag.org/en)

------
MidasVO
Sex Museum is worth a visit.

